# Eierkarton



## Allaine

Ich muss einen Vortrag über Schall und Wärmedämmung ins Spanische übersetzen. Ich finde aber in dem Zusammenhang keine richtige Übersetzung für das Wort "Eierkarton"? 

Setze ich das einfach zusammen bzw. gibt es da eine Übersetzung?


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Allaine 

Herzlich willkommen im Deutsch-Spanisch-Forum!

Der Sprachenklick bei Wikipedia führt zu *Huevera*:



> La *huevera* es un recipiente  encargado de mantener los huevos constreñidos a un espacio sin que se muevan , a  veces elaboradoas con almohadillas de espuma (Poliestireno)  y en la mayoría de las veces se presenta con cartón ondulado (elaborado con técnicas de Papel  maché). Es una estructura diseñada para transportar huevos para que pueda absorber cierta  cantidad de energía en un posible impacto y que la cáscara no se vea afectada por el transporte.


Wie sich dieses Wort nun zur Schalldämmung (insonorización) verhält, versuche ich gleich noch zu ermitteln..

Ich denke, das kommt hin. Quelle: consumer.es (Insonorizar una vivienda)



> En el caso de no poder costearse la obra, pueden utilizarse como medida  temporal las hueveras pegadas en la pared, que luego se pueden recubrir  con telas gruesas, alfombras o tapices.



Interessant wäre aber natürlich die Meinung von Muttersprachlern dazu.


----------



## Allaine

Oh, danke schon mal für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich bin gespannt, ob noch jemand eine andere Idee hat?


----------



## teatom

"Huevera" me suena mas como un INSULTO!!! (feminino para HUEVON...) Ich würde
sagen Molde de papel maché para proteccion y transporte de huevos (¿ productos ovarios? hä, hä).


----------



## jordi picarol

Una huevera en España es un recipiente para transportar los huevos.Antiguamente consistía en una especie de cestilla de mimbre o de alambre.Actualmente suelen ser de plástico duro.Hay fotos en Google.Llamamos "cartón de huevos" al clásico recipiente de cartón con cavidades  (6x5 por lo general),donde se colocan dos docenas y media de huevos.Es la presentación comercial más clásica.En la actualidad también se presentan como docenas y medias docenas con el mismo sitema de recipientes.Algunas veces una de las partes es de plástico.La capacidad aislante es debida tanto a las condiciones del cartón como a las cavidades que presenta..
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## dexterciyo

teatom said:


> "Huevera" me suena mas como un INSULTO!!! (feminino para HUEVON...) Ich würde
> sagen Molde de papel maché para proteccion y transporte de huevos (¿ productos ovarios? hä, hä).



No me imagino "huevera" como insulto. El femenino de _huevón _sería *huevona*. 

Sin duda, para _Eierkarton _yo diría "cartón de huevos".

Por *huevera *yo entiendo que es la bandejita de la nevera con seis huecos, normalmente, donde se colocan los huevos. Otra cosa no se me viene a la cabeza.

Aquí una imagen

Saludos.


----------

